# Ragged Mt. - Mar. 25, 2014 - Tues.



## joshua segal (Mar 25, 2014)

Went to Ragged for the first time in 5 years.

What a great mountain and of course, with this year's exceptional crop of late season snow, all the non-snowmaking stuff was fabulous.  Since I was there last, they added more glades.  Moose Tracks (off Ridge Run) skis like Squeeze Play (Ramshead, Killington); Exhibition Glade (to the side of Exhibition) skis like Low Rider (Snowden, Killington) and the Abyss (between Showboat and Flying Yankee).  All had exceptional cover - no bony places.

Most of the Glades in the Ravine had a bony spot or two, but skied quite well.  The exception was Karen's Dream which was officially open for the first time when I was there.  I took a run on it, even though it was really bony.

There were lots of places to find bumps: Sweepstakes, Crew Cut, right side of Exhibition, Twister, ...

The groomers were nicely groomed and apparently they finally got their act together on snowmaking: I don't think I have ever seen more snow on Showboat, Yankee, Exhibition, Birches, to name a few.

The only thing really lacking at Ragged is an honest-to-goodness steep, but IMO, this is true of all of NH.

New trails have been cut on Pinnacle Mt. in anticipation of an expansion.

They will be open daily for at least another 12 days, so if you are heading north on I-93, get of at Exit 17 and experience Ragged.


----------



## dlague (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice read!  We visit Ragged a few time per season since it is a little over 30 minutes away.  Off Six Pack to skiers left of Exhibition are where the best trails are if you do not like the Spear Triple.  That chair is really slow but trails are better over there.  Hope they replace that soon!


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 26, 2014)

Funny how before the 6-pack was installed, the Spear Triple was the preferred way up the mountain.  Assuming that the Spear triple is mechanically sound, if it was my money, I'd put it into a new lift expansion onto the Pinnacle Peak area.  After a half-dozen runs on the 6-Pack, the Spear Triple offers a nice rest.


----------



## dlague (Mar 26, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> Funny how before the 6-pack was installed, the Spear Triple was the preferred way up the mountain.  Assuming that the Spear triple is mechanically sound, if it was my money, I'd put it into a new lift expansion onto the Pinnacle Peak area.  After a half-dozen runs on the 6-Pack, the Spear Triple offers a nice rest.



I actually like Spear Triple on bluebird spring skiing days!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 4, 2014)

I had such a great time at Ragged on Mar. 25, that I looked for an opportunity to return - and so I did - today.

What a day it was!  Pretty much everything was still open.  The main difference was that today was corn snow, while last time was packed powder.  What was frozen in the AM, softened by noon.  The moguls were pure hero snow.

One thing I forgot to mention in the Mar. 25 report that was really a blast: They have a Boardercross course on Newfound Ridge with wonderful banked turns and nice rollers.

Their web-site says April 6 is closing day.  If you have a chance, don't miss Ragged this season!


----------

